# where to buy a 750gb db35?



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

The nerd.com just canceled my order saying it was back ordered. But there website shows 35 in stock. Who else would have this drive at a low price?

thanks


----------



## AlphaDelta (Jan 9, 2007)

http://computers.pricegrabber.com/hard-drives/m/31834365/search=db35


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

For 750GB, I would buy WD7500AAKS instead.


----------

